# changer image de connexion leopard



## spidercochon13 (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour 

c'est mon premier message dans le forum mac generation .
heureux utilisateur de Mac OS depuis a peine 3 mois (sur  macbook )
je viens de migrer sous leopard 

je voudrais savoir comment changer l'image de fond lors de la fenetre d'ouverture de session , je ne suis pas fan de l'image par defaut 

d'ailleurs je ne suis pas arrivé à trouver cette image dans le systeme de fichier du mac ...
je voulais la remplacer par une autre , mais impossible de la trouver 

Merci

Il y a un très bon forum pour cela nommé "Customisation"&#8230; Zou&#8230;


----------



## Kukana (6 Décembre 2007)

spidercochon13 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> c'est mon premier message dans le forum mac generation .
> heureux utilisateur de Mac OS depuis a peine 3 mois (sur  macbook )
> ...



un petit tour sur le site d'apple....
et tu trouve ça


----------



## spidercochon13 (7 Décembre 2007)

c'est impeccable 

Merci


----------

